# مادة لانتمونيا والزهر



## ابو الكباتن (25 أبريل 2013)

*السلام عليكم

الاخوة الاعزاء انا مجال شغلي بعيد تماما عن اللحام احترافيا ولكن بحتاجه بشده احيانا

اعمل فنى صيانة لابتوب

كل اللى عايزه 
اقوى المواد للحام الانتمونيا والزهر الخفيف والبلاستيك المقوى

مع الانتمونيا ومنين بتيجي المواد 

اللى بتيجي فى مفصلات اللابتوب واحيانا القواعد *


----------



## ابو الكباتن (27 أبريل 2013)

مفيش رد يا جماعة الخير 

هل سؤالى ملوش اجابه او سؤالى غير صحيح ؟


----------

